# Driving



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

I have been driving for over a year now and despite everyone saying the nerves will slowly disappear, i still have them! I try and avoid driving as much as possible which can be very stressful for me at times. Even if its a 2 minute drive up the road to a shop, I just don't want to do it. I'd even cancel plans with friends if it involves me driving. My biggest fear is parking, something I am not too great at. Also I'm afraid of messing up all the time and causing an accident.

The reason why I have put this in this part of the forum is because I want to set goals and slowly help me get more comfortable behind the wheel and to get rid of these nerves! I am unsure on how to approach this though so if anyone has any tips it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

Ah, yes i was nervous for a long time as well. Been driving for about 3 years now. At certain unfamiliar places, particular in heavy traffic, i am still nervous! As for parking i avoid unnecessary difficult spots, and will walk a little further if needed. You will improve over time for sure, better being this careful, then being a reckless driver and really getting into an accident. 

Today i actually cruised for fun! Yeah, also because i got my beautiful new car now, it's so fun. Just cruising around on nice roads, not the awful city centers.


----------



## TheDigitalMan (Mar 21, 2015)

Get a moped and try riding that around. Then driving a car won't seem so bad by comparison.


----------



## triangle123 (Jan 24, 2015)

I haven't driven for years but I do have a licence. I passed my test at 18 on the second attempt. I would say my anxiety was never that bad while driving, but I have no interest of driving right now even if I had the money for a car. I would rather just use public transport.

I expect in a few decades nobody will need to drive cars as they will all be driver-less and controlled by computers. You will just hop in and tell it where you want to go!


----------



## ProfessionalGinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Depends on where you live, but if the option is available, then maybe try and find a calm street where there won't be other road users, maybe one with a nice stretch of land, and just go for short, casual drives. I was pretty nervous when I started driving (I learned on a manual). I worked my way up from calm roads to more hectic ones. I also did a lot of driving, even when I was just learning. Now, I'm very comfortable, probably a little too comfortable, behind the wheel.

As for the parking, if that's something that you're not very good at, then find an empty lot and just practise over and over.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

I have been driving by myself for just under 2 years now, and I still hate interstates, but mostly the merging onto them part. I am fine on city streets. My only suggestion is to take roads that aren't as busy or have wider lanes. I used to be freaked out by driving, but now I'm not simply because you just have to do it to learn and get used to it.


----------



## cole phelps (Jun 24, 2012)

you should be proud you have a licence  The reason I don't have one is I can't sit the driving test, Having someome starring at me, watching my every move ? It's my nightmare come to life, I know i'm going to have to get over it but it's messing with my head and you always fail the first time so I gotta accept that for what it is aswell,

it's a huge achievement too get you're licence i'm very proud of you, I don't have any advice on how to deal with the nervs sorry, i'm not good at that stuff either


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

Penguinfan said:


> I have been driving by myself for just under 2 years now, and I still hate interstates, but mostly the merging onto them part. I am fine on city streets. My only suggestion is to take roads that aren't as busy or have wider lanes. I used to be freaked out by driving, but now I'm not simply because you just have to do it to learn and get used to it.


You sound like me except I still can't stand city streets, at least busy ones. But yeah if you drive every day it helps a lot. My commute is only like 5 minutes one way but even that is enough to get me more used to it (without freaking me out every morning haha)


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

This is a great goal! And one I hope I can try for some day. 
I've had my permit for 3 years and can drive alright, though I need to work on street parking. Luckily I live in a very law-following town where the max speed limit is 30 and parking lots are abound. I do pretty well on in town, residential and on highways. But I cringe at the thought of driving in the city. The city here has a multitude of one-way streets and crosswalks.
Anyway I hope I can do the same when I get my license (it will be more difficult where I am now due to racial reasons) when I move, this fall.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

The more you do it, the easier it gets. When I first started driving, especially in new or unfamiliar vehicles, that's when my anxiety is always the highest. I typically focus on what's going on in front and around me. Music helps chill me out when things get stupid!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with MBwelder, the more you drive the easier it will become.


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

Ckg2011 said:


> I agree with MBwelder, the more you drive the easier it will become.


you sure? Ive no been driving for 1 and a half years. Still cant park, still get very anxious and nervous and still try to avoid driving (especially if others will be in car) as much as possible


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

olifreed said:


> you sure? Ive no been driving for 1 and a half years. Still cant park, still get very anxious and nervous and still try to avoid driving (especially if others will be in car) as much as possible


Keep on driving and you'll slowly get more comfortable. I've been driving for a long time and I still don't like things like parallel parking. If I need to park blocks away to avoid it, sometimes I'll do that. As long as you get from Point A to Point B safely, you're doing alright.


----------

